# dd and gh. nobody answers the door



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok i know the proper way dd and gb wants us to do when nobody comes to the door.
i just leave the food on the porch and text them. Hi i knocked and rang the bell waited a bit looks like nobody is home. your food is on the porch have a great night . How many of you do as i do ? Its busy i need to get to my next order asap no time to burn 10 minutes on hold .


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Arrive. Knock, ring bell. If no answer and sure you're at right place, text. No response, call. No response, food is yours, do not leave it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

percy_ardmore said:


> Arrive. Knock, ring bell. If no answer and sure you're at right place, text. No response, call. No response, food is yours, do not leave it.


Who told you that the food is yours if somebody doesn't come to the door when you arrive?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Who told you that the food is yours if somebody doesn't come to the door when you arrive?


its when you call support and the diner does not answer the phone and you can not find the address its free food.
i found the address .


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Who told you that the food is yours if somebody doesn't come to the door when you arrive?


I would never leave food, an animal or insects or birds or all of the above can enjoy a meal.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> I would never leave food, an animal or insects or birds or all of the above can enjoy a meal.


hey were all hungry. im just sharing it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Never done GH so don't know. But with DD, the procedure is to tap 'can't find customer", then wait out the 5 minute timer, leave in a safe place and enter where you left it in the app. I usually send a text too.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Never done GH so don't know. But with DD, the procedure is to tap 'can't find customer", then wait out the 5 minute timer, leave in a safe place and enter where you left it in the app. I usually send a text too.


A safe place is in a refrigerator. Food poisoning is a huge risk otherwise. IDGAF what GH says!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> A safe place is in a refrigerator. Food poisoning is a huge risk otherwise. IDGAF what GH says!


Huge risk of food poisoning from a sealed bag being on someone's porch for half an hour? Not sure about that. In any event, I'm paid to deliver the food, not be their health/hygeine consultant. I'll assume the customers are competent to make their own decisions when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'll assume the customers are competent to make their own decisions when it comes to that stuff.


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Had one this weekend where I show up at the correct house and the person answering the door tells me he didn’t order food. Confirm address with homeowner. Call customer no answer. Tried to contact DD support nothing. Waited 5 minutes and then I enjoyed my free lunch. What else could I do? Leave it on the porch of the person that just refused the order? No help from support. Put notes in the order and helped myself.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Always have these with me.










Then send text saying:

"Food's in the fridge. I fed the dog and watered the plants.

Tips are appreciated.

P.S. The pictures of your daughter are really, really cute. She's filling out nicely. "

No issues so far.



kingcorey321 said:


> ok i know the proper way dd and gb wants us to do when nobody comes to the door.
> i just leave the food on the porch and text them. Hi i knocked and rang the bell waited a bit looks like nobody is home. your food is on the porch have a great night . How many of you do as i do ? Its busy i need to get to my next order asap no time to burn 10 minutes on hold .


Been a while since I've done GH, but that pretty much sums up what I'll do. For my own records, I'll usually snap a picture as well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Always have these with me.
> 
> View attachment 389440
> 
> ...


I do 90% restaurant orders here. I only do fast food, last resort. The issue rarely comes up, as most people are ordering the good stuff!!! Doors be flying open, for dinner!!!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Due to the app the customer knows where we are at all times, if they aren’t smart enough to be at the drop off location they aren’t hungry enough to eat the food


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Due to the app the customer knows where we are at all times, if they aren't smart enough to be at the drop off location they aren't hungry enough to eat the food


Nonetheless, if you don't go through the timer process, you're going to come to grief sooner or later.

I had an issue Friday night. Order to a theater. Driver instructions say "meet me at the doors by the parking garage" I text, then I call, then I start the timer. I text again when the timer runs out.

1/2 hour later I get a call "Hi, someone from this number called me???" I said, yeah, I was trying to deliver your food. He says he told the restaurant to tell me to leave it inside some door. I told him that's not how delivery apps work, there's a place in the order process for driver instructions, that no burger place is going to remember his stupid order on a Friday night and if he can't accept his delivery, or find someone else to do it, maybe he shouldn't order food online. He said it was the second time he ordered and the other driver left, too. #Thoughts&Prayers


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok i know the proper way dd and gb wants us to do when nobody comes to the door.
> i just leave the food on the porch and text them. Hi i knocked and rang the bell waited a bit looks like nobody is home. your food is on the porch have a great night . How many of you do as i do ? Its busy i need to get to my next order asap no time to burn 10 minutes on hold .


Free dinner.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

In the above scenario, the fries were cold by the time the timer ran out.. But the chocolate shake was good. I should have thanked the kid for dinner when he called.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> In the above scenario, the fries were cold by the time the timer ran out.. But the chocolate shake was good. I should have thanked the kid for dinner when he called.


Nom Nom Nom Nom nom :roflmao:


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Leaving suspicious packages could cause a scare and un-needed law enforcement actions. We don't need to cause a panic by leaving a package anywhere.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

The only time I leave food at the door is when it’s requested in the driver instructions. And I take a picture of the food in the doorstep. 

I know a lot of moms do it when they have a sleeping baby.


----------

